# Taz's Journal



## 101Tazman (May 8, 2003)

Hello to all! Here is my goal. I want to put on around 10 lbs but want to stay pretty lean. Meals for 5-7-03 are as followed:


Meal  1 Mrp's 38 protein, 12 carbs, and 1 table spoon Natty.

Meal 2 Chicken breats, 1 scoop of protein ( ! scoop 17grms) , 2 servings of oatmeal , and 1 table spoon of Natty.

Meal 3 Chicken breast , Mrp , bowl of green beans w/ 1 tbl of flax and 1/2 sweet potatoe.

Meal 4 Chicken breast, Scoop of protein 1/2 sweet potatoe.

Meal 5 4 oz Salmon Bowl 1/2 of sweet potatoe or 1 serving of oatmeal.

Meal 6 Salad with 2 chicken breats w Safflower oil and Vinger. Had a half bag of Barbque Pork rhines.

My Training is going to change as of this Sunday. I will put GP Shock program in for 3 weeks. I was wondering if the first week I should find out where to start my weights. And they go the 3 weeks.

Bodyweight jumps around Yesterday am 171.5 This am ( 5/8 ) 168.5 Height is 5"7' Body fat approx 5-6 %.

I will be updating daily except on the weekends I have a hard time getting on the computer. ( For some reason I can't log on to the site. ) So Sat and Sun will be posted on Mon. Please excuse any mis spelled works.

Thanks!





:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Taz, let's show quantities and totals if you can please?  Have you decided if you want to try the 10-15% portion increase or the plus 5 grams of P and F to every meal  (+390 kcals)  ???  


Once stabilized, perhaps 2-3 pounds heavier, we will need to go to 7 meals...k? 


DP


----------



## 101Tazman (May 8, 2003)

No problem. I will do the 5 grams a meals unless you think the 10 to 15 % is better. If 1 scoop of protein is 17 grams is ok to estimate a 1 1/3 will cover it or add a egg white. And for the fat same thing est 1 1/4 tbls.  I s this ok? Also Are the pork rhines ok? I am freakin hook on them but will give them up if needed. I usally eat some before bed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

EEEEEWWW  j/k...they are OK for now...lol:

Yes, do the P and F...the way you said.....once we see the totals, it will make more sense


----------



## 101Tazman (May 8, 2003)

Their like a drug! But will give them up if needed.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 9, 2003)

5/8/3
Trained Legs today. Feel alittle under the weather due to sinus headache.
Meal 1 @ 5am Mrp, 1 tbl nutty. P/C/F = 42.5/20/14

Meal 2 @745am Chicken breast, scoop of protein , 1 cup of oatmeal ,1 tbl nutty. 65.5/60/13

Meal 3 @1000am Mrp, chicken breast, 2 cups of greens, 1 1/3 tbl of flax, 6 oz sweet potatoe. 72/40/22

Meal 4 @ 1240pm Chicken breast, scoop protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty. 61/33/14.5

Meal 5 @ 400pm ( After training ) 6oz Salmon, 6 oz sweet potatoe
41/40/12

Meal 6 @ 700pm 2 chicken breast, 2cups of green beans, 2 tbl of salsa. 68/10/7

h20= app: 1.5 gallons
Coffee 2 cups of 40 weight ( Black ) 

Totals 350/203/82.5


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Taz, from the looks of this and your BW...(now able to see the portions)....you are max'ed out on the protein.....you want to smooth this out to 50-60/meal, you eat as much Protein as I do..lol

We need to also smooth out the fat and carbs......15-20 Grams of fat per meal, 20 in meal 6....and 45-60 Carbs in meals 1-5, none in meal 6...K? 

I will get to the e-mail soon


----------



## 101Tazman (May 9, 2003)

Thanks DP! I'll start right away.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 10, 2003)

Trained Back/Shoulders. Training ok today! Sinues still bothering me. I'll work through it.

Meal 1 5am Mrp/ 1 tbls nutty. 42.5/20/14

Meal 2 745am 1 1/3 scoop of protein/ chicken breast / 1 cup of oatmeal / 1 tbl nutty. 72/64/21.5

Meals 3 1000am mrp,1 scoop protein, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 2 cups green beans 1 tbl flax. 56/64/21.5

Meal 4 1230pm 2 chicken breast, 6 oz sweet pottatoe, 1 tbl nutty. 64/50/15

Meal 5 500pm ( after training ) Carton of best of the egg, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1/2 tbl nutty. 64/50/15

Meal 6 730pm 2 chicken breast, 2 cups of greens 1 tbl flax. 60/4/14

Totals 358.5/252/91 h20 approx 1 gallon, 3 cups of black coffee.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 12, 2003)

5/10/3 I am starting to loose interest in this. The one and only reason for this was I got DP's and W8 input. Now their gone. Dam this really Fuckin sucks!

Day off from the gym

Meal 1 carton of best of the egg. 48/0/0, 1 cup of oatmeal, 10/54/6, 1 tbl flax 0/14/0, total 58/54/20.

Meal 2 mrp, scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 65/49/18.5

meal 3 2 chicken breast, 2 cups of green beans 1tbl flax, 6 0z sweet potatoe, 64/48/21

Meal 4 mrp, scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty  69/49/18.5

meal 5 2 chicken breast on whole wheat with fried oinons ( was out and the only thing I could get ) 60/27/10

Meal 6 1.5 chicken breast, 2 cups green beans, 1tbl flax 45/8/18

Totals  361/235/106

5/11/3 trained chest and calfs.

meal 1 mrp,scoop pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 65.5/73/13.5

meal 2 best of the egg, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/57/14

meal 3 mrp, scoop pro, sweet potatoe , 1 tbl nutty, 55.5/59/21.5

meal 4 6 oz salmon, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 2 cups of green beans w/2tbl salsa, 58.5/42/13.5

meal 5 chicken breast, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 45.5/57/16.5

meal 6 salad w/ 1tbl flax and vinger w/ 2.5 chicken breast, 72/10/22

totals  359/298/101


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Don't lose interest.  Your goals and health are still important.  I'm no DP or w8 but I can at least be here for support and maybe try to help.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 12, 2003)

Thanks Jodi 
I will try to. I do appreciate your support!

 DP really stepped right up when I asked for his help. It's hard to find people that are as willing as him.

I just hope this board understands what they are missing. DP and w8 have a special talent and it will be missed if things don't get worked out.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

I agree!  

BUT in the meantime we can't let our goals disappear.  We just have to be our own motivators and support each other.

If we all give each other a good Ass Kickin' everynow and then we'll get there.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

5/12/3

Current bodyweight 169 lbs
Meal 1 Mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, green apple, 56/32/21.5

Meal 2 chicken breast, scoop pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/59.5/18

Meal 3 mrp, scoop pro, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 1 tbl flax, 55.5/60/21.5

Meal 4 chicken breast, scoop pro, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 2 tbl nutty, 2 cups of green beans, 58.5/50/20

Meal 5 chicken breast, scoop pro, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 1 tbl nutty, 51.5/46.5/12

Meals 6 6 oz sirlon steak, 54/0/14

Totals 337.5/248/107

Total cal 3091

Bodyweight 5/13/3 am 168 lbs


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

5/13/3  Trained Back and shoulders. Lifts ok pulled 405 for 6 reps for rack deads. all other excercise were good.

Bodyweight 168.5 

Meal 1 mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, apple, 55.5/32/21.5

Meal 2 chicken breast, scoop pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/60.5/18

Meal 3 Chicken breast, scoop pro, 2 cups of green beans w/ 1tbl flax, 5 oz sweet potatoe, 51.5/46/20

Meal 4 6 oz salmon, 1 cup oatmeal, 51/54/18

Meal 5 mrp, 1/2 chicken breast, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 61.5/48/19.5

Meal 6 salad w/chicken and 1tbl flax and vinger, 72/15/22

Total 353/255.5/119

Calories 3267

H20 approx 1 gallon, 2 cups of coffee


----------



## Brad140 (May 14, 2003)

Why don't you post your actual workout?That way you can keep track of your progress,but ust my 2 cents,


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

I actually keep a log when I'm training. But if it would help others I would be more than happy o post it.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 15, 2003)

5/14/3 body weight 168 lbs. 5/15/3 am bw 167 lbs. I've stopped cardio and increased my fats and I lost a pound. What the F@#k?

Meal 1 mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, 55/19/21.5

Meal 2 chicken breast, 1 cup oatmeal, scoop pro, 1 tbl nutty, 62/60.5/18

Meal 3 Chicken breast, scoop pro, 2 cups green beans w/1 tbl flax, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 51.5/53/18

Meal 4 Chicken breast, 2 cups green beans w/1tbl flax, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 55.5/40/21

Meal 5 mrp, scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 64/50.5/18.5

Meal 6 steamed chicken and broccoli w/1tbl flax. Not sure of intake

Totals of 5 meals 288/223/111 ( fat includes meal 6 flax )

Calories 2821 not including meal 6 pro/carbs

H20 at least 1.5 gallons
2 cups of 40 weight


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> I've stopped cardio and increased my fats and I lost a pound. What the F@#k?



Amazing isn't it!    I know when that first happened to me it was a big slap and OMG so cardio does make you fat.  I hope Julie see's this.    I've been trying to get her to cut down on the cardio.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 15, 2003)

It's crazy how the body takes over!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 16, 2003)

5/15/4 Trained legs 

Body weight 167.5

Meal 1 mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, apple 55/32/21.5

Meal 2 chicken breast, 1 cup oatmeal, scoop pro, 1 tbl nutty, 62/60.5/18

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 6 oz sweet potatoe, scoop pro, 2tbl nutty, 2 cups green beans, 55.5/50/20

Meal 4 same as meal 3 except 1tbl flax instead of the nutty, 50.5/51/18

Meal 5 mrp, scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal,1 tbl nutty, 53.5/49.5/18.5

Meals 6 6 oz salmon, 2 oz white fish, 2 tbl salsa, 1 tbl nutty, 66.5/7.5/21

Totals 343/250.5/117
Calories 3193

H20 1.5 gallons/ coffee 2 cups


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

How the hell do you control yourself with that PB!  I can't even have it in my house or I pick


----------



## 101Tazman (May 16, 2003)

I guess I have really never been a pb eater. But DP wants it in my diet. I have a problems with sweets. But I have seemed to have it under control. I am a big coffee drinker. ( one thing is I drink it black) I glad your feeling better.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Well then consider yourself lucky to be able to control the nut butters.  I wish I could 

As as far as the coffee  me too


----------



## 101Tazman (May 16, 2003)

Oh I won't tell! I've gotta have it


----------



## 101Tazman (May 17, 2003)

5/16/3 Bodyweight this am 167 lbs, Doing no cardio.

Trained arms: 
BB curl, 105/8, 115/7 
Preacher, 90/7, 90/6 
Hammer, 40's/10, 45/8 
CG bench, 225/6,225/6,225/5 
Skulls, 100/8,100/6 
DB single ext, 30/10, 35/8 
Abbs, 150 total crunches, 50 twist w/bar 

Meal 1, mrp,scoop pro, 1tbl flax, 1 banna, 64/44/21 

Meal 2, chicken breast, scoop pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/59.5/18 

Meal 3, Chicken breast, scoop pro, 2 cups green beans, 1tbl flax, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 50.5/50/18 

Meal 4, Chicken breast, scoop pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/59.5/18 

Meal 5, mrp,scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 64/49.5/18.5 

Meal 6, 6 oz salmon, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tbl nutty,Salmon and nutty = 44.5/3.5/20 not sure of the broc. 

Totals 347/266/113.5 

Total cal. 3246.5 

h20 = 1.5 gallons


----------



## 101Tazman (May 19, 2003)

5/17/3 BW 167 Day off from the gym. 
I'm glad this week is over. I worked 12 hour days all week and 9 hours on sat. 

Meal 1 Mrp, 1 tbl flax, scoop pro, banna 64/44/21 

Meal 2 Chicken breast, scoop pro, 1 cup Oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 62/59.5/18 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, scoop pro, 2 cups green beans, 1 tbl flax, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 50.5/50/18 

Meal 4 Chicken Breast,scoop pro, 6 oz sweet potatoe,1 tbl nutty, 62/59.5/18 

Meal 5 Mrp, scoop pro, 6 0z s potatoe, 1 tbl nutty, 59/62.5/15.5 

Meal 6 chicken w/steamed broc, 1 tbl flax, Chicken and flax not sure of broc, 68/12/20 

Totals 365.5/287.5/110.5 

Total cal 3385.5 

H20 alot 
Coffee 3 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (May 19, 2003)

5/18/3 BW 168.5 
Trained chest and calfs today: 

Incline db's 80'sx8, 90x9,95x7 
Flat bench 225x6, 195x8, 195x8 
Fly's flat 45x12, 45x18 

Seated raises 115x15, 160x15, 115x20 
L.press raise 340x12, 520x12, 610x10 

Abbs Hanging leg raises w/15 lb db, 2x30 
Cable crunches 80lbs 2x50 

Meal 1 Mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, apple, 63/30/20 

Meal 2 Best of the egg, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 63.5/57.5/14 

Meal 3 chicken breast,scoop pro, 2 cups green beans/ w 1tbl flax, 6 oz sweet potatoe, 58/51/18.5 

Meal 4 Mrp, scoop pro, 1 tbl flax 1 cup oatmeal, 63/57/20 

Meal 5 2 scoops pro, 1 tbl flax, 1 cup oatmeal, 60/54/20 

Meal 6 salad with chicken, 1 tbl flax and vinger, 68/12/20 

Totals p/c/f = 375.5/261.5/112.5 

Calories = 3560.5 

H20 not enough, coffee two much, 3 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2003)

5/19/3 BW 170 increasing meals to 7 today.  More foood!! 

Meal 1 mrp, 2/3 cups of frozen straw, 1/2 scoop pro, 1/2 tbl flax, apple, 50.5/43/13 

Meal 2 Chicken breast, 1/2 scoop pro, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 52/48/18 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, scoop pro, 2 cups green beans w/ 1/2 tbl flax, 6 oz s potatoe, 50.5/53/13 

Meal 4 mrp, 1/2 scoop pro, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 tbl flax, 52/45/17 

Meal 5 same as meal 3 50.5/53/13 

Meal 6 2 scoop pro, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 46/48/15.5 

Meal 7 6 oz steak, 49/0/16 

Totals p/c/f = 350.5/290/105.5 

Cal. = 3511.5 
H20 gallon 
coffee 3 cups


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

Taz if I ate as much chicken as you I'd 

Do you not like Tuna?  

No offense but I thought my meals were boring and I ate the same thing everyday.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2003)

I know, I did have steak last night I'm going to try to mix it up soon. It has just been easier to keep track of food stats this way. Esp at work!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 21, 2003)

5/20/3 Meals Bw 170 this am. 

Meal 1 mrp, 1/2 scoop pro, 2/3 cup of frozen straw, 1/2 tbl flax, Banna, 
51.5/57/14 

Meal 2 Chicken, 1/2 scoop pro, 3/4 oatmeal, 1tbl nutty, 52/48/18 

Meal 3 Chicken, 1 scoop pro, 6 oz sw potatoe, 1/2 tbl flax, 2 cup G Beans, 50/53.3/13 

Meal 4 same as meal 3 50/53.3/13 

Meal 5 2 scoops pro, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 46/48/15.5 

Meal 6 Chicken, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1/2 flax w/vinger on salad, 50/47.5/15 

Meal 7 6oz steak, 49/0/16 

Totals 348.5/307.1/104.5 
Total calories 3562.9


----------



## 101Tazman (May 27, 2003)

5/21/3 Bw 168 

Meal 1 Mrp,1/2 scoop pro, 1/2 tbl flax, 2/3 cup strawberrys, apple, 50.5/43/13 

Meal 2 Chicken breast, 1/2 scoop pro, 3/4 oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 52/48/18 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 2 cups g beans,1/2 tbl flax,6 oz sweet potatoe, 1 scoop pro, 50/53/13 

Meal 4 6 oa salmon, whole grapefruit,4 oz s potatoe, 1/2 scoop pro, 50/51/13 

Meal 5 mrp, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 tbl flax, 45.5/47.5/17 

Meal 6 1 1/2 scoops pro, 1 cup oatmeal, 1/2 tbl flax, 50/54/13 

Meal 7 6 oz steak 49/0/16 

Totals 347/296/103 

Total calories 3499 

H20 = the ocean  at least 2 gallons 
Coffee 2 cups  

Bodyweight this am 5/22/3 is 167.5


----------



## 101Tazman (May 27, 2003)

5/23/3 BW 169 

Meal 1 Mrp, 2/3 cup straw,1/2 scoop pro, 1/2 tbl flax,banna 50.5/60/13 

Meal 2 1 cup oatmeal , carton of best of the egg ( are these ok???  ) 58/54/6 not enough fat  

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 2 cups g beansw/ 1 tbl flax, 1/2 scoop pro, 6 oz sw potatoe, 48.5/48/17.5 

Meal 4 Same as Meal 1 50.5/60/13 

Meal 5 Chicken breast, 3/4 oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty 46/43/16 

Meal 6 Chicken breast, 2 cups beans, 6 oz sw potatoe, 1 tbl nutty, 1/2 scoop pro, 53/51/11.5 

Meal 7 2 scoops pro, 1 tbl flax, 50/0/14 

H2o 6 liters 
Coffee I'm not telling  

Total 356.5/316/91 

Calories 3509 

5/24/3 am BW 168  

Feeling hungry all the time.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 27, 2003)

5/24/3 

Body looks smooth 

Meal 1 Best of the egg, 3/4 cup oatmeal,2/3 tbl flax 56.5/ 40/13.5 

Meal 2 Mrp,1/2 scoop pro, 2/3 cup fr straw., 1/2 tbl flax,apple 50.5/43.5/16 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 2/3 cups oatmeal,1 tbl nutty, 46/43.5/16 

Meal 4 Same as meal 2, + 2 cups green beans, 52.5/51/13 

Meal 5 2 pieces of tilapia,2 cups g. beans, 6 oz sw. potatoe, 1 tbl flax, 1/4 scoop pro 50/48/16 

Meal 6 Chicken breast, 2/3 cup oatmeal,1/2 scoop pro, 1/2 tbl nutty, 50/48/16 

Meal 7 2 scoops pro, 1tbl flax 50/0/14 

Totals 355.5/274/104.5 

Calories 3458.5 

H20 4.5 liters  

Coffe 2 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (May 27, 2003)

5/26/3 BW ? Looking lean  Junk food  

Meal 1 Mrp, 3/4 cup oats, 1/4 scoop pro, 2/3 tbl flax, 51.5/57/21 

Meal 2 best of the egg, 1 cup oat, 1 tbl safflower ( almost out of flax ) 
57/54/20 

Meal 3 chicken breat, 1/2 scoop pro, 6 oz s potatoe, 2 tbl nutty, 2 cups green beans, 54.5/57/20.5 

Meal 4 Same as Meal 1 , 51.5/57/21 

Meal 5 Chicken breast , 1 cup oat, 1 tbl nutty, 48.5/57/17.5 

Meal 6 Chicken breast, salad, 6 oz s potatoe, 1 tbl flax, 50/60/20 

Meal 7 2 scoops pro, 1.5 tbl flax, 50/0/20 

Totals 363/342/140 

calories 4080 

H20 5 liters 

Coffee 2 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (May 28, 2003)

5/27/3 BW 170 
Day off from training. Working a double. This weeks workout days will be adjusted. Sun, Mon, Wed, Thrus. Next week also ( Going to Canada ) Sun, Mon, Tues, Then proably Fri. Following week back on schedule  

Meal 1 Mrp, 1 tbl saff, 2/3 cup straw, Banna, 1/2 scoop pro, 51.5/57/21 

Meal 2 Chicken breast,1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbl nutty, 47.5/57.5/17.5 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 6 oz s potatoe, 1 scoop pro, 2 tbl nutty, 58.5/49/21 

Meal 4 Chicken breast, 2/3 cup oatmeal, 1/2 scoop pro, 1 tbl nutty, 56/55/18 

Meal 5 same as 4 except 1/2 tbl flax instead of nutty, 52.5/55/18 

Meal 6 Mrp, 6 oz s potatoe, 1 scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, 55.5/57/21.5 

Meal 7 6 oz top sirlon  49/0/16 

Total 370/330.5/133 

Calories 3999 

H2O 6 liters 

Coffee 2 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (May 29, 2003)

5/28/3 Meals 

BW 169.5 Look smooth! 

Meal 1 Mrp, 1/2 scoop pro, 2/3 cup straw, 1 tbl saff, banna, 51.5,57,21 

Meal 2 Chicken breast, 1 cup oats, 2 egg whites, 1 tbl nutty, 52.5/60.5/18.5 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 2 tbl nutty, 6 oz s potatoe, 3 egg whites, 50/50/20.5 

Meal 4 Chicken breast, 2 cups greens, 6 oz s potatoe, 1 scoop pro, 1 tbl flax, 50.5/53/20 

Meal 5 MRP, 1 scoop pro, 1 tbl nutty, 2/3 cup oats, 66/62.5/20.5 

Meal 6 2 scoops pro, 1 tbl saff, 1 cup oats, 60/54/20 

Meal 7 6 oz salmon, 1/2scoop pro,1/2 tbl saff, 53.5/0/19 

Totals 384/337/139.5 

Calories 4139.5 

H20 6 liters 

Coffee 2 cups 
Green tea 1 cup 

BW this am 5/29/3 169.5


----------



## 101Tazman (May 30, 2003)

5/29/3 BW 169.5 Looking paste I need a tan  

Meal 1 MRP, 1/2 scoop pro, 1 tbl saff, apple, banna, 51/57/21 

Meal 2 Chicken breast,1 cup oats, 2 egg whites,1 tbl nutty, 52.5/60.5/18.5 

Meal 3 Chicken breast, 2 cups greens, 6 oz s potatoe, 1 tbl flax, 1 scoop pro,57/51/18.5 

Meal 4 6 oz salmon, 1 tbl nutty, 6 oz s potatoe, 2 egg whites, 52.5/43.5/20 

Meal 5 Mrp, 2/3 cup oats, 1/2 scoop pro, 53.5/58.5/10.5  
F*%k up on the fat. 

Meal 6 egg beaters, 1 cup oats, 1 tbl saff, 52/61/20 

Meal 7 6 oz salmon, 41/0/12 Twice in one day I messed up  

Totals 359.5/331.5/120.5 

calories 3848.5 

H20 6 liters 
Coffee 3 cups


----------



## 101Tazman (Jun 2, 2003)

I will be away for awhile. So I won't be posting till I get back!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Have fun!


----------



## 101Tazman (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!


----------

